# NTIOL's



## tgutierrez (Feb 21, 2008)

We bill for NTIOL's in our ASC and I'm having a problem getting them paid. The only one's I get paid are the Q1003 (SN60WF) only by Medicare. When I bill them to commercial insurance's (either with Q1003 or V2632) they bundle them, even the senior plans that are supposed to be following Medicare's rules and regs.

If anyone has experience in these, I would greatly appreciate any direction you can offer in billing these accross the board.

Thanks.


----------



## elenax (Feb 22, 2008)

*intraocular lenses*

Medicare nor commercial insurance will make a separte payment for V2632...see the attached information. 

"Payment for Intraocular Lenses (IOLs) Furnished in Ambulatory Surgical Centers (ASCs) Effective for services furnished on or after March 12, 1990, payment for intraocular lenses (IOLs) inserted during or subsequent to cataract surgery in a Medicare certified ASC *is included *with the *payment for facility services *that are furnished in connection with the covered surgery. *Refer to the Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 14, “Ambulatory Surgical Centers*,” for more information."

In the other hand I have gotten paid for this other codes: V2785, L8612 and the Q1003.

I hope this helps!!


----------



## coderlady (Oct 20, 2008)

*Ntiol*

Can anyone tell me if AMO AR40E is the same as AMO AR40xEM???  

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mbort (Oct 20, 2008)

no they are not the same (unfortunately)


----------

